# Energy Foods



## Michael. (Sep 20, 2013)

.



.​


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 20, 2013)

Cool list ....  going to need lots of peppy today! .. Fall is coming, along with many outdoor projects.


----------



## rkunsaw (Sep 20, 2013)

I regularly eat about half the foods on the chart. I've never even seen a yam but I grow sweet potatoes which some folks call yams. I can't tell I've got any more energy though.

Chia seeds, spirulina and wheat grass are not on the list of things I've ever eaten.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 20, 2013)

From what I have read on the subject, most of us here in the US have probably never actually seen a real yam. They only grow in Africa, and they are a lot larger than our sweet potatoes, and the taste is similar. One yam could feed a whole family in some cases, since some varieties can grow up to 5' long .
Yams were the closest thing that the early slaves from Africa could use to describe a sweet potato, and so the name became used interchangeably , even though they are not actually yams. 
Here is a short history and pictures.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/11/19/difference-between-sweet-potatoes-and-yams_n_1097840.html


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 20, 2013)

I always thought yams and sweet potatoes were the same thing. Oh, well - learn something new every day!

Chia seeds are a trending topic right now. I've never tried them, mainly because I can't get the sight of those Chia Pets out of my mind - I'd think I was eating someone's hair.



Broccoli, ginger and black and green teas have always been energy foods for me. Too much broccoli gives me the "vapors" though, so I don't OD on that unless my social calendar is clear for a while.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 20, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> I always thought yams and sweet potatoes were the same thing. Oh, well - learn something new every day!
> 
> Chia seeds are a trending topic right now. I've never tried them, mainly because I can't get the sight of those Chia Pets out of my mind - I'd think I was eating someone's hair.
> 
> ...



You don't have to sprout your chia seeds. You can also use them plain as an addition in your food, like you might do with flax seeds. I always add both into my oatmeal, along with a bit of coconut oil.
 I really like sprouts, and need to try sprouting some of the chia, but I haven't found one of those cute Mr.T sprouters to use yet !


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 21, 2013)

View attachment 2652
Another wonderful and heart-healthy food for everyone is the cabbage. It is in the same family as broccoli, and also is an anti-cancer food. I love cabbage , either cooked or raw. 
Coleslaw with tiny shrimp is my very favorite way to enjoy this healthy food.

And, Sifu, you don't have to sprout it on a Chia Pet, so you will appreciate that part. 
Here is the ideal look for your cabbage....


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 21, 2013)

I use Chia Seeds everyday (a scoop on cottage cheese mostly).  They are high in fiber, and a great supplement.   I think the big box stores sell them now, but I've been  getting  mine from Swanson (online).    
They are fairly tasteless, but will stick to your teeth, so they need to be eaten with something that they can 'attach' to. .. or wash them down with something warm... and they thicken quickly, so consume right away after mixing.


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 21, 2013)

That yam thing gets more complicated when the Pacific Islanders call whatever it is they eat yams too.  The Kooris here dig up some kind of roots that they/we call yams too but they're different to African and Island ones and those orange s.potatoes we call Kumera.  There are 3 types of sweet potatoes, Kumera, the white ones with yellowish skin, and ones that are white and different texture but with purple skin.  No confusion to see here folks. 



I'm amazed to find I eat about half the stuff on that list, I had no idea I ate anything healthy at all.


----------



## That Guy (Sep 21, 2013)

Happyflowerlady said:


> View attachment 2652



I just knew kittens come from under cabbage leaves!  Mom and Dad were right after all.


----------



## Rainee (Sep 21, 2013)

Now we have cabbage patch dolls and look a cat hehe! lovely photo.. thanks for sharing.. guess I eat all those things too most 
days plus sweet potato as its excellent for the eyes has loads of Vitamin A in it, that can be my Yam !! lol... but chia seeds not even seen them.. 
might have a look sometimes, I did get a packet of seeds to munch on and I kinda like them.. pumpkin. pepito, sunflower and other green and white ones not 
sure what they are called.. but I like them.. interesting list too  thanks..


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 21, 2013)

Interesting thing about the pumpkin and sunflower seeds ... as always, convenience stores aren't exactly suited for our weekly grocery shopping but I'm in a spot where it's the easiest place to go at least for staples like milk and bread.

Well, the other day I was thinking of this thread and thought I should get some seeds to munch on. I went down the aisle with the bags of nuts and Cheese-Its, and lo and behold there was a long, narrow, cylindrical bag of pumpkin seeds. I didn't check the actual weight but it was sufficient to fill a goodly-sized open hand - maybe aas much as you'd get out of a medium-sized pumpkin.

They were charging $3.99 for the bag. 



... I went back home and grazed in the back yard.


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 21, 2013)

It always puzzled me that people pay big bikkies for a fancy bag of sunflower seeds in a 'health' store when they can go and buy a sack of it at half the price from a pet food store.  It's the same stuff they feed the pet parrot on! (Cockatoos anyway).  Doh.

Off topic but a way to avoid getting ripped off.  Due to expensive treatment of leg ulcers being common for a while I cruised eBay for dressings and compression bandages and found them at well less than half the price, closer to a 3rd,  including postage, from the UK.   Guess who was selling them so cheap?  An equine supplier.  Yep horses use exactly the same dressings we do.  Same name, same  sterile packaging, same manufacturer. Just cheaper than from a pharmacy.
Pet suppliers are not allowed to sell them here in OZ.  The veterinarians have the market cornered!    TG for the internet.

Just illustrates the point that we should look closely at what we're buying, past the labels at least, and look for other sources of supply.


----------



## Rainee (Sep 21, 2013)

Thats so interesting Di I watched a program one night about this ointment that this man used to rub the knees of his horses for 
pain and a she also had bad arthritis he thought why waste it all if its not rubbed in the horses legs so he rubbed it in his own and 
said he couldn`t believe it , it took the pain away immediately .. well I tried to get the name of it but its sold in a pet shop.. those ingredients 
aren`t suitable for humans they said well this man said it took his pain away and he hasn`t looked back so who do you believe..? like your 
bandages imagine they being sold cheaper for animals why make us pay the earth for them.. very confusing.. !


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 21, 2013)

Cute cabbage cat Happy!   I like those Kombucha drinks with chia seeds in they, the brand is Synergy.  The seeds kind of hang suspended in the drink, and they have a delightful texture in the mouth.  I eat flaxseeds almost daily in my morning yogurt, supposed to be good for energy and omega 3s.  A real boost of energy can come from Royal Jelly, the high potency Montana brand is best, although I rarely buy it, as it's a bit pricey.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 21, 2013)

Rainee said:


> Thats so interesting Di I watched a program one night about this ointment that this man used to rub the knees of his horses for
> pain and a she also had bad arthritis he thought why waste it all if its not rubbed in the horses legs so he rubbed it in his own and
> said he couldn`t believe it , it took the pain away immediately .. well I tried to get the name of it but its sold in a pet shop.. those ingredients
> aren`t suitable for humans they said well this man said it took his pain away and he hasn`t looked back so who do you believe..? like your
> bandages imagine they being sold cheaper for animals why make us pay the earth for them.. very confusing.. !



My guess would be that the ointment was aloe and DMSO. It is great for taking away pain, and is a pine derivative, which has long been used for healing. It has been greatly maligned by the medical industry, but there are some good books and articles online about the health benefits of DMSO . I have used it for years, and I keep a roll-on bottle of it for when my knees or back is bad.
I always got mine at the feed store, but I think you can get it online, probably at Jeffers, or one of the other equine suppliers.
just looked, and even Amazon is selling it now, but here is a link that has better prices:

http://www.herbalremedies.com/dmso.html


SeaBreeze, I found that picture of "Sifu Cat", and thought it was perfect for the thread !


----------

